# FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 hangs on hp laptop



## gabojm (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi All

My laptop hangs with FreeBSD amd64 8.1 RELEASE, and I can find where is the problem I already tried disabling all drivers like hda sound driver, linuxlator, not using Xorg and drm and radeon drivers not loaded, only console session and I found that system doesn't hang at all, it first started to go really really slow like 1 character per minute accepted and printed on the console, after some time it just hangs.

I already check the vmstat -i for interrupt storm but nothing, boot with verbose output but nothing.

I can't compile a new kernel with for example DDB enabled as explained below, because it just hangs in the middle:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html

There is no crash or panic created, I already forced a crash dump with


```
sysctl debug.kdb.panic=1
```

But do you know any documentation about how can I debug the problem? or anything else I can do ?

My laptop: HP dv6-2088DX, AMD turion M500 x2

I have installed on the same laptop Win7 64bit(Preinstalled) and Opensolaris snv-134 running without problems.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## gabojm (Sep 3, 2010)

*[SOLVED] Not FreeBSD problem but hardware problem *

Problem almost solved, well FreeBSD is not the problem.

I booted into Winbugs and Opensolaris, and same problem, so I thought: this is a hardware issue, actually I think overheat caused GPU desoldering, so probably a chip reballing is needed, thatÂ´s really anoying ! BTW lot of laptops and more HP laptops suffer from this overheat problem by design, so I think HP should sell a complete fan kit together with those laptops.

PD: Almost everything was :-( working on this laptop, atheros wireless, ethernet, sound snd_hda, good video performance for ATI HD 4200, even the webcam is working using webcamd !! IÂ´ve not yet tested e-SATA, I hope this works too.


----------

